# Advisory Board Meetings Set



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Spring Game and Fish Meetings to Focus on Waterfowl Hunting Options (4/24/02)
North Dakota Game and Fish Department Advisory Board members will hold a series of eight open house meetings starting in mid-May. The meetings will help the agency gather public input on a variety of options and alternatives that relate to waterfowl hunting in North Dakota in 2002 and beyond.

The meetings are structured as open houses or working sessions, rather than formal hearings, according to game and fish deputy director Roger Rostvet, so interested citizens can attend, learn about the proposals, and provide either written or personal comments.

"An open house is an effective forum at which citizens can provide meaningful input," Rostvet said. "People can come and go as they please, take time to evaluate information on various options, then talk one-on-one with agency representatives or advisory board members."

Three major issues on which the game and fish department is seeking input involve: 1) the potential for an extended duck season that would allow the state an opening date one week earlier than in previous years; 2) options for managing nonresident waterfowl hunter traffic in 2002; and 3) options for managing nonresident hunter traffic in the future. Game and fish waterfowl managers are currently working on a variety of options and proposals for public consideration. Those proposals will be completed on May 13 and distributed to interested individuals, and also posted on the agency's web site at http://www.discovernd.com/gnf (http://www.discovernd.com/gnf). Game and fish will consider comments submitted through the web site, as well those offered at the meetings.

Input gathered at all meetings around the state will allow game and fish to formulate recommendations for the 2002 waterfowl proclamation, after receiving final framework packages from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, Rostvet added. While waterfowl hunting is the primary theme for this spring's advisory meetings, citizens who want to discuss or learn about other game and fish programs are also invited to attend. Meeting locations and dates that have been scheduled are listed below. Game and fish will update the schedule as information becomes available.

Monday, May 13 - Devils Lake, Memorial Building, 4-8 p.m. District 3 Advisory Board member: Barb Ash, Devils Lake, 701-662-3989.

Tuesday, May 14 - Minot, Holiday Inn, 6-9 p.m. District 2 Advisory Board member: Gary Melby, Bowbells, 701-377-2803.

Wednesday, May 15 - Grafton, District 4 Advisory Board member: Richard Price, Tolna, 701-262-4782.

Thursday, May 16 - Bismarck, Game and Fish Auditorium, 4-8 p.m. District 7 Advisory Board member: Duane Schatz, Elgin, 701-584-2937.

Monday, May 20 - Fargo, O'Kelly's Inn, 5-9 p.m. District 5 Advisory Board member: Ken Toop, Casselton, 701-347-4960.

Tuesday, May 21 - Medina, American Legion Hall, 4-8 p.m. Distict 6 Advisory Board member: Rita Greer, Marion, 701-669-2315.

Wednesday, May 22 - Mott, District 8 Advisory Board member: Jerry Jeffers, Rhame, 701-279-5885.

Thursday, May 23 - Williston, MDU, 4-8 p.m. District 1 Advisory Board member: Merle Jost, Grassy Butte, 701-863-6727.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Should be no problem making the Fargo one. This is a chance for people to ante up. I hope everyone who has been posting on here goes to a meeting. I challenge people to list the meeting they went to and give their comments on it. If people don't like the direction hunting is heading here then go to a meeting and be heard, putting a post here doesn't do any good if people are going to back it up with their voice. Also try to brig others. Get ready to explain the big city resident hunter comments Mr. Toop!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We'll try to get a table for the nodak crew for those who will attend. I hope it's not the same room at O'Kelly's as last fall. If so it'll be VERY tight for room.

The board, G&F and legislature have a very difficult issue to consider. I really hope they can come up with the proper "balance" that I know they've been discussing.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Have you ever been to Tolna :roll: ??? I think this is a bad location - But I will be there - & they wonder why (in the past) these meeting are so poorly attended ??? ??? ??? & how many do we need to get the points across. It's as if - if you don't like the the 1st two, keep having them, until enough get weary & others that only are hearing the latest negativity - can now come & spew their misinformed & misguided anger.

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-04-25 18:22 ]


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Fetch
If you go to Tolna you'll be mighty lonely. The meeting is in Grafton. You really have to slow down in your reading and try harder to hear what the rest of the world is saying.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ah shoot and double darn I should of let you go to Tolna


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Your right - It's too bad they cannot do this online somehow to. It's not easy for anyone to drive that far on a week night - It is not reaching all it could or should. That was my point

Thanks (we all make mistakes) but what I have said, I stand behind. It seems many like to attack ideas & people, without really knowing what they believe.

But I guess that comes with having a Hot Topics page (within reason)

What are your solutions to the problems / issues ???


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I agree with most of your solutions. Give me time to reveiw and I'll let you know where I disagree. Online wouldn't work for me my keyboarding is too slow.
Sweet dreams!!
[ This Message was edited by: zogman on 2002-04-25 22:51 ]

[ This Message was edited by: zogman on 2002-04-25 22:53 ]


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

You will be able to put in comments online this year. There should be a news release when this is up and running


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes...from what I've read the proposals will be on the GNF site before the meetings.This will allow discussion.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

My best understanding of these meetings is that these will not be forums with discussion and votes and such.

This is another boondoggle.

Us "prols" will gather in one room and one-by-one be allowed into another room to
talk with "some official". No notes will be recorded of the meeting. No one will have any idea what goes on. Several people with an agenda could show up early and take all the time to talk to "the officials".

As I understand it, this is a very bad thing. Please find out more and correct me if I am wrong.

M.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

The meetings are going to be an open house. Notes will be taken, and the whole idea is to get the publics ideas/wants/needs/opinions. The game and fish are trying to listen to all interested parties, and are even going to take comments on line. They are trying to do things right, and give them the benefit of the doubt. Remember, the people who work there are everyday hunters like the rest of us and want to see our way of life preserved.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Muzzy,

Please explain the open house mechanism and how the "one-on-one" thing will work. I am skeptical of bureacrats. I have yet to be pursuaded of the error in my ways.

"Remember, the people who work there are everyday hunters like the rest of us and want to see our way of life preserved."

Even if I did believe this, such statements are the preface to almost every man made disaster and ill-fated totalitarian regime in history. And, the govna doesn't appear to care about the rest of us. (at least Schaefer turned Cannonball down for a couple years.) Does "us" and "our" refer only to those with commercial hunting interests?

Not intended as a flame Muzzy, just a strong statement of disbelief.

M.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Muzzy I'd like to - But where have they been until now - that the heat is being turned up ???


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I am one of those game and fish employees that want to preserve our way of life in ND. Before you start criticizing us, realize we are not calling the shots. I don't know too many people in our agency that is happy the way the current state of hunting is going. We got in this line of work because we love the outdoors and hunting and fishing. I don't know of anyone who wanted to go to work for the department in order to create the commericial resource monster that is going on now. I really have enjoyed this website since it doesn't censor like fishing buddy. However, since everyone here knows so dam* much it has gotten a little old. Try working with us a little bit instead of constantly complaining. Until the sportsmen recently got fired up about the crap that was going on we couldn't do anything. Now that the politicians see that the sportsmen give a hoot, we can actually recommend stuff and actually have the governor take the department seriously. I am done coming to this site, since nobody is going to believe what I say about the advisory board meetings or have any faith in the department.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I forgot to add, that for years when important changes have come up, we could not get a handful of sportsmen to say boo either way. Some of the dumbest legislation has been brought up and nobody pays attention or figures someone else will take care of it. Finally the sportsmen have rallied, and I hope nothing but the best comes out of it. We don't have all the answers and we don't know everything, we are asking for your help. Nobody else is going to fight this for us. State agencies are not allowed to lobby, it is up to the sportsmen. Final Post.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Muzzy - I did not know or remember you were a G&F employee. My comments have never been directed at the staff @ the G&FD - Unless they are policy makers.

Am I wrong that the Director can / could make alot of changes - implement solutions without the Govenor or Legislative action ???

Why can't the Director say what is right & what is wrong ??? Have all Directors been as political - or should I say stand off & wait & see where these things are going ???

I realise that is not his main job - But so many think he is there & is going to defend the sportsmens interests ??? & I do believe for the most part, in the past, they have. & I also think they have been proactive in many things - that were not as controversal. I do feel the Director could step forward & make alot of decisions. They may not be popular - & could effect the Depts income 30 or 40,000 X $90 is alot of $$$- but if he & the Dept. Heads are as concerned as you say - Why are we, where we are ??? No Doubt the Govenor screwed up - But I think the Residents of this state would respond overwhelmingly in favor of a strong Director - Especially if the decisions were made by professionals instead of by citizen advisors & the general public ( & for sure not the Legislature or Govenor)(WE DON"T WANT A POLITICAL G&FD)!!!

Please don't be so affected & hurt by mine or our comments. I believe you are basically on our side. & I think it takes courage to be here & say as much (or little) as you do.

Hey ??? Does Hilldebrand read this site ??? & why don't some of the top dogs respond & discuss things on line ???

I know my style, is not for everyone - but are my ideas really that bad ??? (I like to keep the Topics Hot) if all this site was - is a bunch of guys, that all think the same. How interesting would that be ??? I LOVE ND & have hunted just about every county of it. Should we, just as individuals, just follow the polite & normal channels of communications ??? Would that really get anyones attention ???

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-04-26 20:32 ]


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Muzzy,

Please explain the open house mechanism and how the "one-on-one" thing will work. Why was this adopted?

Hope you return and exchange information, rather than ask for blind trust. I hope the quick abandoment of us here isn't endemic to the entire G&F.

M.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Muzzy...no one from the GNF has come here and tried to inform us as to what is going on.Everything is pure speculation.How will we know if you don't tell us.If you do work for GNF then please don't leave in a huff.Contribute your ideas.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

The reason that most sportsmen don't get involved is that they don't have enough information to take a reasonable position. This year, a lot of information was circulated, so you got a lot of opinions.

How can we help the G&F work in our best interest? Write letters? To whom? You? Govna? Jud. B members?

Most folks just don't have enough information when stuff is going down. They notice when it hits them in the pants, because they get all the information (as legislation) then. It should be obvious that we have no idea who is our friend and who is our foe until it's all over.

Feed us info, tell us how to help, and you can count of most folks here following through.

M.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Okay, I am back, I had too at least come back and check responses. There are going to be a number of game and fish employees present at the open house to listen to opinions of sportsmen/women. I don't know where someone would have heard that there would be no notes taken, we take notes for everything. This new open house method is from the "everyday" employees who said that we need to take input instead of doing all of the talking the whole time. You can come anytime during the meeting, say your peace and leave as soon as your done. There are people working on proposals on what to do with this years the waterfowl season (these will probably be various caps) These options will be available at the meeting and you can state what plan you think would be the best, or state any changes you would like to see made. They will also ask what should be the goals to implement in future waterfowl seasons (probably will be legislated) If you can't make it to a meeting, you can comment on line at the department web site. Also, will ask before hand about early duck season. This is something that the department has asked for for years from the USFWS. I have heard people talking about hunting ducks in November, but let's face it that doesn't happen here very often. I have seen falls where everything was froze up by the third week of October. The federal framework doesn't mean much to ND as we always lose the backend of our waterfowl season to weather. Will I hunt ducks earlier? Probably, but it would also cut into my bowhunting. It is a nice problem to have in ND, there are too many things to hunt in a short fall. I wish we could stretch fall out to about 6 months.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Amen Muzzy - Thanks for coming back - I won't forget you again.

Have we got anyones attention in Bismarck at this site ??? Or are we just barking at the moon ??? eace: I wish I was'nt so obsessed with ducks - I keep thinking, if all goes to Hell - I too, may catch a Fall walleye or two, or take up bow hunting.

Please!!! by all means give us feedback & (try) to tell us when were way off track.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

MRN I have explained it a couple of times now and can't really explain it much more. It is pretty simple, you come and look at the proposals, give your input to the best ones and any changes you would think are applicable. If you want to make changes to the way things are, you contact POLITICIANS! These are how things are done in this state. As long as there are animals to shoot and fish to catch, the game and fish have filled their obligations as far as the politicians are concerned.

Ken W- That is the problem, everyone speculates. I am here on my own time to see what is going on and what people are thinking about because I care. I would imagine that there are a few G&F employees that browse this sight along with others on their own time. Just because they don't join in doesn't mean they don't know what is going on. We are easily reachable by phone if someone is wondering something. Also, since I am on my own time I am only going to subject myself or my employing agency so much bashing. I am sure I will still visit the sight, but might not post much anymore.

As long as I am here, I will give everyone some of my other opinions. As far as nonresident hunters, we have no more hunters in the state (resident and nonresident combined)as we ever have nonresidents have increased while residents decreased. Where is the problem? Guides and outfitters/fee hunting which restricts access. The problem is it will about be impossible to restrict guides/outfitters with the current idea that it is such wonderful economic development. So where does that leave us? The nonresidents are the easiest target so they will probably end up being limited. You can do this through caps or license increase. The problem is the freelancer is not causing the problems. By raising fees, you will only stop the average guy who is spinning a wrench in Brainerd from bringing his kids over. The well to do guys that cause the problems by leasing land, hiring guides, will still come regardless of what you charge him and will continue to perpetuate the problem. The best solution (after restricting fee hunting which would be impossible)is to implement caps which would allow hunters of most income ranges to continue to come here. It might also stop nonresidents from buying or leasing land if they are not guaranteed a hunting license every year. If people could come and hunt here like residents and find a place to hunt by fostering relationships (like residents) instead of pulling out their pocketbooks there probably wouldn't be a problem. I have rambled on long enough

Please, come to the advisory board meetings and say your peace, we will be listening.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

How does the G&FD see leasing more land & making a State run program, so attractive to Farmers & Landowners that they wwould not want to sell out to the commercial interests - making more & more lands become accessable. Or would that just make all land pay to play ??? Have Tax Credits ever been looked into as a way to compensate ???


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch, the problem is finding willing participants for the plots programs. It is several full time jobs trying to find willing landowners. I don't know how competitive the state could get as were trying to get land across the state, it could get bad if it turned into a bidding war. Even though you are talking about millions of dollars, there is a limit when you are dealing with a large volumn of land. One thing that I have heard in the past is the criticisms of the money in the reserve fund. We get criticism for not spending it. It is kind of funny how that works. All of that money comes from sportsmen either by license sales or federal funds (Pittman-Robertson and Dingall-Johnson). There are no state general tax dollars lumped in it. Yet the game and fish has to have a budget approved by the legislature. They also mandated that we maintain a 10 million dollar balance in it. The interest from this is what had run our PLOTS programs until we were authorized recently to spend more money. We can't spend the money unless we are authorized to. I am pretty low on the totem pole, so I don't know every idea they have thought of.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for coming back and giving us your input.Who else can tell us what is going on better than someone from our own GNF dept.I realize it may be difficult to seperate your own opinions from the GNF line.I have nothing but praise for you guys.In fact I recieved my monthly copy of ND Outdoors today.Great fishing issue.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Ken, you hit the nail on the head. I have a personal opinion and a professional opinion. Sometimes you just can't really say what is on your mind. I gotta get off the computer before my wife starts complaining.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

All that I can sayis "I'm going to be there"
It is our turn to of say in this issue and let the game and fish know what we want!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Why only PLOTS ??? Why not a lease program instead of a buy ??? Seems many more would rent than sell. Plus you would acquire alot more land ??? Or be able to compete with the price to lease (plus the added benefit of no Liability) ???


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch, I am not sure I follow you. PLOTS is a lease program, that is why it is called Private Lands Open to Sportsmen.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I always thought it was a program where the G&FD bought the land ??? (if it's lease thats great) !!! They should look at leasing water & marshes & harvested crop fields to.

How do they decide where to lease land ???


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

No, we lease the land from landowners. It is about impossible to buy land as it has to be approved by the govenor. Any nonprofit wildlife agency has to get the govenors blessing to purchase land even the USFWS needs state approval to purchase land. They are trying to purchase land to annex to Kelly's slough in Grand Forks County. It is being hung up at the Gov. Office because he has some concerns about how they operate their land (not sure of his agenda). The township board and the county commission approved the sale of the land already. So far one parcel has been sold when the landowners called the Gov. and asked him to allow the Feds to buy it as they wanted to sell it. By the way this is marginal land which is located in an Alkali flat that is poor farmland. It is destined to be turned into waterfowl production area which will be open for public hunting if the governor will allow them to purchase all of it.

Also, if you buy it you have to take care of it such as spraying weeds, fencing, etc. it is more economical to lease it. Interested landowners just need to ask us and we will see if there land is something we might be interested in. We do have some wetlands in plots, and there has to be some suitable habitat on it. We don't lease plowed fields for obvious reasons. We do have some areas that are marginal being hayed or dug up. These areas are usually freebies such as a landowner enrolls certain areas in plots such as CRP and tells us that we can sign all of his land even if it is marginal. I don't know what the rates are as I am not involved in the plots program.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch, I remember seeing you at the GF Advisory meeting so I am assuming that you are from the GF area somewhere. Since you are the moderator, I am also assuming that you have the capability to look up my email address I gave when I registered here. Email me and I will get a phone number to you and we can grab a cup of coffee sometime and talk in person.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch, I keep forgetting to mention things. It would be hard to make harvested crop fields a plots because usually the plots are a multiyear enrollment. It would be nice to rent stubble fields, but because of crop rotation you won't know what will be in a field for years to come and it could be an undesirable crop or summer fallow.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I will PM you my cell # - anytime your here give me a call - That goes for most all of you yahoo's - I'd like to meet you & have coffee or lunch anytime - I'm at DevilsLake every weekend from now on. From the end of May to July 5 I'll be there Fri. - Sat. & Sun. Chris & I met in Fargo not long ago & had a cool one (it was nice to finally put a face with the name.) I met Doug P a few years ago - But the rest of us are mostly strangers - & none stranger than the Fargo clique :grin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There is an article in todays Minot paper entitled Hunting Regs Under Review.It talks about the upcoming meetings and interviews deputy director Rostvet and wildlife division chief Kreil.One interesting comment by Kreil was...the duck population and habitat couldn't sustain 30,000 nonresident hunters over a long term period.Water conditions will change and duck production will change.Regardless of what happens the agency wants to be prepared.
This statement tells me the GNF has a number in mind and it will be less than 30,000.The article also states that they can make whatever changes they feel needed except for the number of days and the cost of the license.These are set by the legislature.Of course the governor must agree and sign the proclamation.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

I really hope they do not do that. Right now I beleive the duck numbers and the state can handle 30,000 NR's. I feel that is a fair number.

When the duck numbers fall - so will the numbers on the NR hunting licenses.

Dr. Bob


----------

